# 35 years old today & only one owner.



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 35 years old today & only one owner. 8)

Some pics taken for insurance.
































Hoggy.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Thought you'd sold this years ago Hoggy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

driver's mat's a bit wonky :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Needs lowering and spacing


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well but I was never a fan of the XR3 had a mk1 Astra GTE back in 1984 quite a bit faster than the XR3/XR3i and much better handling used to race them regularly and the GTE always won much more sensibly now of course


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Only one hot hatch Mk1 Golf GTi :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks well but I was never a fan of the XR3 had a mk1 Astra GTE back in 1984 quite a bit faster than the XR3/XR3i and much better handling used to race them regularly and the GTE always won much more sensibly now of course


Hi, Mk1 GTE had 200 more cc & 20 more horses than the XR3. 
Never "raced" a MK1 GTE but the MK2 was useless through the bends. XR3 had much stiffer suspension than the XR3i so handling on the limit was much better, of course could have been the driver. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

black9146 said:


> Only one hot hatch Mk1 Golf GTi :lol:


Now your talking the grand daddy of them all


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yep Yellow, often imitated - never bettered. Not the fastest but the most fun


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

black9146 said:


> Yep Yellow, often imitated - never bettered. Not the fastest but the most fun


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks well but I was never a fan of the XR3 had a mk1 Astra GTE back in 1984 quite a bit faster than the XR3/XR3i and much better handling used to race them regularly and the GTE always won much more sensibly now of course
> ...


Mk2 GTE was a big let down I went for the Series one RS turbo as a replacement for my mk1 they are going for silly money now and as mine was one of only 6 registered on a D plate dread to think what it would be worth now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mab (Sep 2, 2002)

Brilliant. I had cloverleaf alloys on my red Escort... but it was a 1.3 Popular!


----------



## TiAvant (Feb 26, 2019)

that's incredible, looks like it rolled out of a time capsule


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TiAvant said:


> that's incredible, looks like it rolled out of a time capsule


Hi, Thanks, [smiley=dude.gif] 38 years old in a month's time & still mine & used every week if roads are dry.Wonderful car.
Hoggy.


----------

